# Big county plow from a GMC Topkick Burlington WI



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is for the plow only. The truck is sold. I believe it's a hustings hitch style hook up. This would also make a good pusher for a loader or made into a push box. The plow also has curb guards. Asking $700 or best offer. Open to trades for snow removal or "hunting" items.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Open to offers!! I'd like this plow gone!!!!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Some one buy this thing!!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

making a trip to Michigan this summer?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm always up for a road trip. Where in Michigan are you?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Gaylord, hour south of the Mackinaw bridge.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I won't be out there this summer, but if you are really interested in the plow and want to pay more I can deliver the plow.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Plow is sold


----------

